# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Хочу чтобы одна ссылка открывалась в IE, при установленном по-умолчанию браузере FF

## Mams

У меня есть на рабочем столе ярлык с ссылкой на сайт, который работает только в IE, и мне часто приходится на него заходить (поэтому и создал ярлык с ссылкой на раб. столе). 
Как сделать так, чтобы все ссылки открывались в Мозиле, кроме этой одной ссылки?

Мож батник какой-то написать?!...

Спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ego1st

IE tab или батником=)

----------


## AlexGOMEL

А если в свойствах ярлыка,где указывается объект, написть похожее на 


> "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=44404


Или я вопрос неправильно понял?

----------


## pig

Решение в общем виде:
1. Вернуть IE в качестве браузера по умолчанию
2. Посмотреть в свойстве папки (вкладка Типы файлов) настройки для .url и .html файлов, списать слова
3. Вернуть любимый браузер по умолчанию
4. Придумать нестандартные расширения (типа .urlie, .htmlie) и вписать в них настройки, связывающие их с IE
5. Нужные ярлыки делать с придуманными расширениями

----------


## Mams

> А если в свойствах ярлыка,где указывается объект, написть похожее на Или я вопрос неправильно понял?


Правильно понял!  :Smiley: 

Всем большое спасибо за помощь! Написал батник.
Как всегда, все просто, как дважды два.  :094:

----------


## bmw-mtv

по мне так проще сделать ярлык чем батник писать  :Smiley:

----------


## Алибек Жамантаев

можно сделать так в IE поставь нужную ссылку и если ты запустишь IE вручную или с помощью ярлыка то откроется нужная ссылка и еще можно несколько домашних страниц сделать а Mozilla Firefox можешь пользоваться как обычно

----------

